# Assloads of WoW: Cataclysm info leaked.



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

So for those of you who are WoW nerds like me and are interested, a whole shitload of Cataclysm info got leaked. They've got plenty of screenshots, spells, and general info that will make fellow WoW nerds cum their pants.

You can find it at MMO Champion (http://www.mmo-champion.com/) and they've been updating it with more info, so soon there will be more to come.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 6, 2010)

Let's hope Uldum doesn't suck as much as Uldaman did. Nobody wants to run that dungeon for a reason. (You might find one or two people who didn't outright hate Gnomeregan)


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Let's hope Uldum doesn't suck as much as Uldaman did. Nobody wants to run that dungeon for a reason. (You might find one or two people who didn't outright hate Gnomeregan)


Seeing as it's all crazy and Egyptian themed I don't see how it could suck :V


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seeing as it's all crazy and Egyptian themed I don't see how it could suck :V



Uldum looks fun, but if it is anything like Gnomeregan...I'll hate it.

I am a sucker for some of the Underwater areas....so I can't wait to dive right into the new areas.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 6, 2010)

I came. 

I may actually start playing again; looks fun. And Deathwing looks bad ass.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Uldum looks fun, but if it is anything like Gnomeregan...I'll hate it.
> 
> I am a sucker for some of the Underwater areas....so I can't wait to dive right into the new areas.


As someone who hates deep open water in videogames it's going to be fucking terrifying.

So naturally I'm going to go there first :V

Nice pun btw.

Also, while trying to do my dailies, I got chased all the way from sholazar to borean tundra by a fucking nelf hunter trying to gank me.

Sometimes I hate PvP servers...


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> As someone who hates deep open water in videogames it's going to be fucking terrifying.
> 
> So naturally I'm going to go there first :V
> 
> ...



...
I didn't even notice it until now.

I hate Jellyfish....and crabs....and squids....but something about underwater levels in games facinates me....I don't know why.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

It looks amazing 

And aren't they introducing a lycan race to the game?


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It looks amazing
> 
> And aren't they introducing a lycan race to the game?



Yep.
But they do not have tails.


----------



## Darkwing (May 6, 2010)

Wow, apparently the Cataclysm Alpha test started as well. 

I can't wait 'till some hackers manage to leak the client download.

EDIT: Oh wait, turns out that mmowned and several other mmo sites already leaked the alpha client download. It really sucks that I don't have WoW installed now, I'll have to install it during the weekend.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ...
> I didn't even notice it until now.
> 
> I hate Jellyfish....and crabs....and squids....but something about underwater levels in games facinates me....I don't know why.


I never really liked deep open water and giant fuckoff sea creatures. And this looks like it'll have both. :V


----------



## Mailbox (May 6, 2010)

Man, I'm excited now.. I hope Orgrimmar doesn't get more complicated than it already is. I've been playing for 3 years and I still get fucking lost in that place.

And Deathwing should be _even bigger._


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yep.
> But they do not have tails.


But lycans don't have tails anyway I thought :/


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But lycans don't have tails anyway I thought :/


They're on the Alliance though.

Nobody likes the Alliance. :V


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They're on the Alliance though.
> 
> Nobody likes the Alliance. :V



The Alliance is full of Pedos and Kids.


----------



## Teco (May 6, 2010)

:V If I were to play WoW, which has been nipping at me forever, I wonder if I should start before this... or after.


----------



## Teco (May 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The Alliance is full of Pedos and Kids.


I thought all the furries were on the horde side.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They're on the Alliance though.
> 
> Nobody likes the Alliance. :V


That's bogus D:

Finally got a wolf race, but they're Alliance

ffffffffuuuuuu

Now I'm torn


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

Teco said:


> I thought all the furries were on the horde side.


I'm horde


----------



## Teco (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm horde



... :V


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

Teco said:


> ... :V


?
Never learned how to use :V


----------



## Kanin (May 6, 2010)

First thing I'm going to do it get exalted with the goblins so I can get one of those awesome car mounts.


----------



## Mailbox (May 6, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V If I were to play WoW, which has been nipping at me forever, I wonder if I should start before this... or after.



I'd probably start after! Just because there's going to be a bunch of changes in the way things work, and they'll probably have one of those fancy packs where you can buy all the expansions cheap.. _er. _


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2010)

Teco said:


> I thought all the furries were on the horde side.



Furries, College Students, Neck Beards, and  people with families are on the Horde side. 
As soon As Cata comes out, furries will migrate to the Alliance Side.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Furries, College Students, Neck Beards, and  people with families are on the Horde side.
> As soon As Cata comes out, furries will migrate to the Alliance Side.


My dad's an Alliance
I think my uncle's on both sides though


----------



## Teco (May 6, 2010)

:V I trialed both sides.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 6, 2010)

Oh great.. Paladin Taurins.. It's the Holy Cows.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 6, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> Oh great.. Paladin Taurins.. It's the Holy Cows.



Everyone has only been saying "I WANT A TAUREN PALADIN!!!" since 2005....


----------



## Taralack (May 6, 2010)

I came.


----------



## Jelly (May 6, 2010)

need to see troll druid
also saddened that there's no echo isles shots up

sad
sad
sad


----------



## Teco (May 6, 2010)

I need to stop playing Warcraft 3-eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Azbulldog (May 7, 2010)

Jelly said:


> need to see troll druid
> also saddened that there's no echo isles shots up
> 
> sad
> ...


Not a whole lot to see, but here you go.
http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/1852/wowscrnshot050610231327.jpg
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/9973/wowscrnshot050610231352.jpg


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Everyone has only been saying "I WANT A TAUREN PALADIN!!!" since 2005....



 Still want my damn Tauren rogue. :V It would be legit.


----------



## Yena (May 7, 2010)

Wow. Wowww. Literally.

There is only ONE THING... err, okay, two, that I hate about cataclysm.

1. Fire ward and Frost ward are being removed. WHAT THE HELL?!

2. Thrall dies. Well it's not that I hate. It's that Garrosh is now in command and he's a fag.


----------



## Taralack (May 7, 2010)

Thrall isn't dead. Presumably he and Jaina will make a neutral faction.

But yes Garrosh is a fag. (Fagrosh?)


----------



## Yena (May 7, 2010)

Yes he is. He's racist, And believes only in.. bah I don't care

I just don't wany my delicious mana-restoring wards to vanish. Wahh.
Well. Whatever happens to Thrall... Garrosh is still a fag.
All those leaked images are just amazing. The maps. The models. Deathwing is perhaps the most badass dragon I've ever seen.


----------



## Attaman (May 7, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> And Deathwing looks bad ass.





Mailbox said:


> And Deathwing should be _even bigger._


Hope you like Retcons.  They changed the plates welded to it from Adamantium to Iron because, well, what other characters have been 'nerfed' storywise in WoW and how many of them can be killed by PC's?  



Yena said:


> Wow. Wowww. Literally.
> 
> There is only ONE THING... err, okay, two, that I hate about cataclysm.
> 
> ...


I thought you didn't like violence in videogames?  And this game has starting players depopulate entire forests for hides and the like.


----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> Not a whole lot to see, but here you go.
> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/1852/wowscrnshot050610231327.jpg
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/9973/wowscrnshot050610231352.jpg



thats pretty poopy
and if it stays like that
disappoint furfevver
but thanks for posting that :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Jelly said:


> thats pretty poopy
> and if it stays like that
> disappoint *furfevver*
> but thanks for posting that :3



D:

On topic: WoW is too boring to play.


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2010)

Yena said:


> Wow. Wowww. Literally.
> 
> There is only ONE THING... err, okay, two, that I hate about cataclysm.
> 
> ...



1. I dunno much about fire and frost ward...must be a mage thing..

2. Carine dies because of accusations of being a Traitor....by the Grimtotem.



Yena said:


> Yes he is. He's racist, And believes only in.. bah I don't care
> 
> I just don't wany my delicious mana-restoring wards to vanish. Wahh.
> Well. Whatever happens to Thrall... Garrosh is still a fag.
> All those leaked images are just amazing. The maps. The models. Deathwing is perhaps the most badass dragon I've ever seen.




I agree on the Faggosh statement. :V

Give or take a couple of expansive patches and Deathwing will look bigger...and more pointy.


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2010)

Shame I can't see how much PvP content will be prominent, I was very disappointed in Blizzard's effort from their last expansion in comparison to the two before it.

Also a shame for the Alliance, as I played Alliance purely for sticking it in the face of overzealous "Horde mentality" elitists. Last I played the only PvP server for Alliance was Kel'Thuzad, as every other was vastly overpopulated on Horde.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 7, 2010)

Yena said:


> Wow. Wowww. Literally.
> 
> There is only ONE THING... err, okay, two, that I hate about cataclysm.
> 
> ...



...people actually used Fire Ward and Frost Ward?! o-O


----------



## Kesteh (May 7, 2010)

Fire ward? Frost ward?

Excuse me for asking but... what the hell are those?
I've never seen anyone use those.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Kesteh said:


> Fire ward? Frost ward?
> 
> Excuse me for asking but... what the hell are those?
> I've never seen anyone use those.


Shitty mage spells left over from classic. They're about as useful as sentry totem.


----------



## Kesteh (May 7, 2010)

Don't talk shit about sentry totem. He's always been there for us.


Always.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Kesteh said:


> Don't talk shit about sentry totem. He's always been there for us.
> 
> 
> Always.


Ever since they removed the floating glitch sentry totem has been dead to me. =[


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

A textureless female worgen model got dug up. You bastards are probably jacking off to it...


----------



## Kanin (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> A textureless female worgen model got dug up. You bastards are probably jacking off to it...


 
Where? I can't find it.


----------



## Azbulldog (May 7, 2010)

http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/7162/worgenfcast.jpg
http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/4669/worgenfunarmed.jpg


----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2010)

eesh lump city
thats cool that they'll look like girl worgens, though
as opposed to
whatever the hell is wrong with the dranei and trolls


----------



## Taralack (May 7, 2010)

Oh finally.

*fap fap fap*



Kesteh said:


> Don't talk shit about sentry totem. He's always been there for us.
> 
> 
> Always.



AAAAALWAYS I WANNA BEEEEE WITH YOU


----------



## Azbulldog (May 8, 2010)

Jelly said:


> eesh lump city
> thats cool that they'll look like girl worgens, though
> as opposed to
> whatever the hell is wrong with the dranei and trolls


Implying draenei women don't look feminine?


----------



## Fallenmink (May 8, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> Implying draenei women don't look feminine?




If anything, Draenei females are the most feminine. What, with the waggle and all.


----------



## Jelly (May 8, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> Implying draenei women don't look feminine?



No, implying that draenei females and males could be from completely different species.
a draenei male's insanely overly masculine form could eat 3 draenei women and have room for dessert

shits ridonkulous

as for trolls
troll females and males
nuff said


----------



## Azbulldog (May 8, 2010)

Some female worgen animations.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v618/Asshi/Alpha/?start=40
Bonus: *Sigh*


----------



## Taralack (May 8, 2010)

Wow those look awesome. They kind of remind me of female Tauren. I approve. (lol'd at bonus)

Also, WoW - Now with foxes. (though they just look like remodeled wolf)


----------



## Jelly (May 8, 2010)

Do they update any of the old animations in the pack?
because the worgen animations look really great, but a lot of the old races have god awful animations


----------



## lilEmber (May 8, 2010)

This isn't "leaked" at all.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Harmony said:


> This isn't "leaked" at all.


How is it not leaked? Someone got the alpha client and started datamining shit from it.


----------



## Rifter (May 8, 2010)

Harmony said:


> This isn't "leaked" at all.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 9, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Do they update any of the old animations in the pack?
> because the worgen animations look really great, but a lot of the old races have god awful animations



Maybe, but who knows?  If I recall they probably didn't originally so they could operate under the assumption that there are people who want to level up to 60 before getting any xpansion packs.

What're they going to do now about the "classic" world if they're going to completely redo the 0-60 areas? Granted, they are rather oudated now, but what about those who don't get all the expansion packs? They going to put in a mandatory patch that updates it and basically puts a "Buy Cataclysm" commercial?


----------



## Rifter (May 9, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> They going to put in a mandatory patch that updates it and basically puts a "Buy Cataclysm" commercial?



No. The 1-60 content will be free.


----------



## lilEmber (May 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How is it not leaked? Someone got the alpha client and started datamining shit from it.


Because nowhere is it being called a leak but by you?
It's not like any of this stuff was super-secret.


----------



## Kanin (May 10, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Because nowhere is it being called a leak but by you?
> It's not like any of this stuff was super-secret.



http://www.wowhead.com/blog=155353



> This is *just to let you know that this IS leaked info*, and we'll be continuing your regularly scheduled coverage as soon as the NDA drops.


----------



## Jelly (May 10, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Maybe, but who knows?  If I recall they probably didn't originally so they could operate under the assumption that there are people who want to level up to 60 before getting any xpansion packs.
> 
> What're they going to do now about the "classic" world if they're going to completely redo the 0-60 areas? Granted, they are rather oudated now, but what about those who don't get all the expansion packs? They going to put in a mandatory patch that updates it and basically puts a "Buy Cataclysm" commercial?



Huh? what does that have to do with animations ._.

I'm pretty sure they already announced that the global changes to the world will be cross-version. The Cataclysm-exclusive stuff will be brand new areas, the races, and the professions.


----------



## Azbulldog (May 10, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Do they update any of the old animations in the pack?
> because the worgen animations look really great, but a lot of the old races have god awful animations


Updated human animations.
Edit: Maybe not, meh.


----------



## lilEmber (May 10, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> http://www.wowhead.com/blog=155353


mmo-champion isn't calling it a leak~

Seeing as literally all of this was not private at all, and other than the screenshots every single thing was told by blue posts already...gosh it's so private.


----------



## Lazydabear (May 10, 2010)

No surpise I see most of those leaks on Youtube.


----------



## Rifter (May 10, 2010)

Horrible troll itt.


----------



## Kesteh (May 10, 2010)

This sounds more like one of those 'leak' stunts pulled where it's actually a hype teaser.


----------



## Kanin (May 10, 2010)

Harmony said:


> mmo-champion isn't calling it a leak~
> 
> Seeing as literally all of this was not private at all, and other than the screenshots every single thing was told by blue posts already...gosh it's so private.



mmo-champion is unreliable either way. Wowhead is the best place, but they don't leak info.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 10, 2010)

I know most of you are spanking it to worgen at the moment but Goblins will seriously dominate this expansion.  Their animations, models, and textures are above and beyond anything else in the game.  





Lord Kanin said:


> mmo-champion is unreliable either way. Wowhead is the best place, but they don't leak info.


BB has been wrong about like one thing ever.  His information is usually pretty reliable.

And of course they're leaks.  Blizzard is not the one releasing all this information, and there have been people who've been removed from the alpha for stupidly posting shit with their character names unblocked.  Most of what we have here is datamining, which can be done by just about anyone as long as they can get their hands on the alpha client.

You can argue that Blizzard doesn't really care that everything gets leaked and that they actually anticipate it (which they've done in the past:  all the Lich King files weren't added into the client until a mini-patch on the day he would be available to fight), but to say these aren't leaks is absurd.


----------



## Eaeis (May 10, 2010)

Hehe can't wait for the release XD


----------



## Slyck (May 10, 2010)

Gentlemen, start your engines!


----------



## Taralack (May 10, 2010)

I don't care how awesome they will be, but ever since they were announced, they have been and will always be the Gnome equivalent of the Horde to me.


----------



## Attaman (May 10, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I don't care how awesome they will be, but ever since they were announced, they have been and will always be the Gnome equivalent of the Horde to me.


  The Goblins?  Goblins are superior to Worgens, if only because they aren't going to be furry-bait.  I figure about a month or three after the novelty wears off, Worgen characters (well, Furry Worgen characters) will drop like flies whilst the Goblin population will remain relatively unchanged.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 10, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I don't care how awesome they will be, but ever since they were announced, they have been and will always be the Gnome equivalent of the Horde to me.


Gnomes are awesome and Goblins are a million times more awesome.  They terraformed Azshara(?) into a giant Horde symbol with a big fuckoff cannon in the middle, their home city is a combination of Las Vegas and Midgard, an early quest has you driving a pimpmobile with a Time = Money license plate, they've built a roller coaster and fucking minature golf course.

Goblins fucking own so hard it makes me wet





			
				Attaman said:
			
		

> The Goblins? Goblins are superior to Worgens, if only because they aren't going to be furry-bait. I figure about a month or three after the novelty wears off, Worgen characters (well, Furry Worgen characters) will drop like flies whilst the Goblin population will remain relatively unchanged.


You're forgetting they can be Druids, and the only other Alliance option is Night Elves.


----------



## Milo (May 10, 2010)

if you played WoW on a daily basis from the very day it was released, to the day the last expansion is released... how many years would you have spent on the game?... it frightens me ._.


----------



## Taralack (May 11, 2010)

They're still short and ugly :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 11, 2010)

Rifter said:


> No. The 1-60 content will be free.



Hmm, so how does this work? 1-60 is free, but new people can do 1-60 in the cataclysm world?


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

MMO Champion just took everything down. FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK =[


----------



## Taralack (May 11, 2010)

> Cataclysm Alpha was merely a setback!


----------



## Azbulldog (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> MMO Champion just took everything down. FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK =[


Meh, nothing that can't be found elsewhere. I'm just wondering why he didn't want to post any leaks, then posted _everything_, and now took it down again with a threat from Blizzard? I wonder what sort of relationship he's trying to have with Blizzard and if he actually does have any access to the real alpha (and the NDA) or not. Otherwise I thought he'd disregard the NDA if he never actually agreed to it first place, and ignore Blizzard's threats, as the other leakers are doing.


Digitalpotato said:


> Hmm, so how does this work? 1-60 is free,  but new people can do 1-60 in the cataclysm world?


The whole world will be updated for anything who has the game with a  patch. A ton of content will then be available to people without the  expansion such as the ravaged zones and new quests, but other things  such as the new instances and higher level content will be blocked off.  The Burning Crusade and Wrath of the Lich King would still remain  instanced and a level cap would prevent progress past level 60.


----------



## Taralack (May 12, 2010)

Considering Blizzard's alphas are usually friends and family, the possibility of him getting into it was pretty minuscule to begin with. 

I wonder if level 60+ characters with flying mounts will be able to fly in Old World without the Cataclysm expansion.


----------



## Azbulldog (May 12, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Considering Blizzard's alphas are usually friends and family, the possibility of him getting into it was pretty minuscule to begin with.
> 
> I wonder if level 60+ characters with flying mounts will be able to fly in Old World without the Cataclysm expansion.


Yeah I'm not sure who would give him an alpha invite, after spilling the beans on the Cataclysm new races and everything else.

Are level 60 characters able to get flying mounts without Burning Crusade?


----------



## Taralack (May 12, 2010)

No, you need BC.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 12, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> The whole world will be updated for anything who has the game with a  patch. A ton of content will then be available to people without the  expansion such as the ravaged zones and new quests, but other things  such as the new instances and higher level content will be blocked off.  The Burning Crusade and Wrath of the Lich King would still remain  instanced and a level cap would prevent progress past level 60.



Ah okay. Thanks for telling me that - gives me good motivation to level my draenei to at least Outland before it's gone. Yeah, kind of old, but darn it, I actually kinda liked some of that old stuff! D: Maraudon for one.


----------



## lilEmber (May 12, 2010)

Outland and northrend will still be there, no need to worry about them going anywhere.


----------



## Azbulldog (May 12, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Ah okay. Thanks for telling me that - gives me good motivation to level my draenei to at least Outland before it's gone. Yeah, kind of old, but darn it, I actually kinda liked some of that old stuff! D: Maraudon for one.


Yes, like posted above, Outlands will remain unchanged, just because it's an entirely different planet than where Deathwing is. Northrend will also remain unchanged because I doubt Blizzard wants to go back and change some of their newest content that just came out in this expansion, otherwise there is no reason why Northrend wouldn't be affected like the rest of Azeroth, but that's how it is. Many classic things will still remain, including Maraudon and the other instances. Desolace on the other hand will turn very _green_ in it's center.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 13, 2010)

THAT'S NOT THE DESOLACE I KNOW!! :O IT SUCKS!!!

Hey, maybe it'll become a decent questing hub. Instead it's staving off the inevitable on a PvP server. (Avoiding Ganklethorn Hell.)


----------



## Azbulldog (May 13, 2010)

Well I found this humorous. The super secret alpha forums...viewable by (almost) anyone. Just need to log in, you just can't make any posts though.

Edit: Did they just fix it? Hmph.
Nevermind, you can't be logged in the regular forums at the same time or it will try and redirect you.


----------



## Kreevox (May 14, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Wow, apparently the Cataclysm Alpha test started as well.
> 
> I can't wait 'till some hackers manage to leak the client download.
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait, turns out that mmowned and several other mmo sites already leaked the alpha client download. It really sucks that I don't have WoW installed now, I'll have to install it during the weekend.




actually, you don't need retail wow, the leaked client has the entirety of wow included, the first 20-ish% of the install is the Cataclysm content while the rest is everything up till now

you do need a sandbox program, which is a bitch to get working right


----------



## Azbulldog (May 14, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> actually, you don't need retail wow, the leaked client has the entirety of wow included, the first 20-ish% of the install is the Cataclysm content while the rest is everything up till now
> 
> you do need a sandbox program, which is a bitch to get working right


Well the installer will download the rest of WoW if it's not already installed, that or it uses the streaming game client that downloads parts as you play, I'm not sure.

Also the sandbox is easy. Run the .exe, change the realmlist file, and log in. The client crashing and or lagging is apparently happening to the alpha testers on the official testing servers as well, until Blizzard fixes it in a patch.


----------



## Darkwing (May 14, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> The client crashing and or lagging is apparently happening to the alpha testers on the official testing servers as well, until Blizzard fixes it in a patch.



I hate this. 

This happens whenever I walk into most of the new areas. 

The only new areas I've ever been in without lagging or crashing was the starting zones for the two new races.


----------



## Mailbox (May 15, 2010)

Milo said:


> if you played WoW on a daily basis from the very day it was released, to the day the last expansion is released... how many years would you have spent on the game?... it frightens me ._.



I've clocked in at about 367 days and 89 hours. And I started late vanilla.

</3


----------



## Kesteh (May 15, 2010)

Of course cataclysm has all expansion content. 
You can't skip expansions. With Cataclysm you undoubtedly have Lich King and Burning Crusade purchased.

If a fourth expansion comes out, guess what it'll have? Everything else. Keep in mind you still can't skip. You'll fuck your account up until you go back and buy the holes.


----------



## Kreevox (May 15, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> Well the installer will download the rest of WoW if it's not already installed, that or it uses the streaming game client that downloads parts as you play, I'm not sure.
> 
> Also the sandbox is easy. Run the .exe, change the realmlist file, and log in. The client crashing and or lagging is apparently happening to the alpha testers on the official testing servers as well, until Blizzard fixes it in a patch.




it doesn't steam, it gives you the whole game at once

I've run the .exe and changed the realmlist.wtf file, switching back and forth between the 2 suggested changes, trying both, neither working, yet it says there's an error trying to run the bind and listen ports, then it says cant build port


----------



## Kesteh (May 16, 2010)

The only streaming client is the trial. And it's complete hell if you don't have a decent ISP and a computer.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> if you played WoW on a daily basis from the very day it was released, to the day the last expansion is released... how many years would you have spent on the game?... it frightens me ._.




You do know you can do that with just about any other game, right?  

Even counter-strike, which was around longer?


----------



## Oovie (May 16, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> I've clocked in at about 367 days and 89 hours. And I started late vanilla.
> 
> </3


I could relate, I'd spend hours into the night in Orgrimmar killing Horde on my Frost Mage, from mid-vanilla into the end of season 7!

I'd really enjoy playing cata if the PvP is improved, but somewhat hoping they don't improve upon it so I don't get the urge to resubscribe.


----------



## Hyenaworks (May 17, 2010)

Just got into the Alpha Testing thanks to a friend of mine that's working on the new Battle.Net at Blizzard. :3


----------



## Azbulldog (May 20, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> Just got into the Alpha Testing thanks to a friend of mine that's working on the new Battle.Net at Blizzard. :3


I'll say you're full of shit but congratulations.

Also, for anyone not paying attention, Blizzard revealed the first look at the upcoming female worgen skins.
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/100774-Blizzard-Reveals-WoW-Cataclysms-Female-Worgen

Also more stuff datamined from the latest alpha patch like the troll druid cat form.


----------



## Taralack (May 20, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> Also more stuff datamined from the latest alpha patch like the troll druid cat form.



Where is the latest alpha stuff being posted? I can't find it.


----------



## Azbulldog (May 20, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Where is the latest alpha stuff being posted? I can't find it.


http://mmowned.com/


----------

